# Several paph blooms



## Leo_5313 (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Shiva (Dec 23, 2011)

I especially like the first one.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 23, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I especially like the first one.


...and the second!


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 23, 2011)

I like the shape of the second one!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 24, 2011)

Great blooms, nicely pictured!!! Thanks for showing!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 24, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Great blooms, nicely pictured!!! Thanks for showing!!! Jean



I second all of that!


----------



## billc (Dec 24, 2011)

I like the spicer. It looks to be just floating in space.

Bill


----------



## chrismende (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice group, Leo! I have the same Lachmee opening right now! Really nice flower!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 26, 2011)

Very nice flowers and pics!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 26, 2011)

Splendide!


----------



## orchidmaven (Dec 26, 2011)

Loving the Mach One x Jenna Marie!

Theresa.


----------



## Dido (Dec 27, 2011)

a lot of nice photos thanks for sharing


----------



## paphreek (Dec 27, 2011)

orchidmaven said:


> Loving the Mach One x Jenna Marie!
> 
> Theresa.



Me, too!

The Tommie Hanes 'Millenium' is well bloomed, too. :clap: 
My division of this plant has not grown well for me. As a result, the flowers have not been up to par.


----------



## Marc (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice flowers and photographs, thanks for sharing them with us.


----------

